# Oliveros LTD Belicoso Fino Cigar Review - I wish I could buy more



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I came across this cigar at a cigar shop that unfortunately is no longer in business. The owner strongly recommended that I pick up a few of them ...

Read the full review here: Oliveros LTD Belicoso Fino Cigar Review - I wish I could buy more


----------

